# Baking with Earth Balance



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

Baking with organic butter is just getting too ex, so I wanna try doing it with Earth Balance, I know some of you do that- but how???
Do you freeze it first, and then pop it out ot the container and then cut it? It is salted, so what if the recipe calls for unsalted butter??
TIA!!


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

I can't speak directly to your question, but I've done well substituting oil and/or applesauce for 3/4 of the butter in a recipe.


----------



## luvmytwo (Nov 20, 2001)

I just let it stand at room temp to soften like you would butter. Why would you say to freeze it? ANyway, if the recipe calls for unsalted butter....I just ignore that. I am not an avid baker and I know unsalted butter changes the flavor. I guess if you are making something to the tee you could buy the unsalted butter for that. I have had good luck with the earth balance though!!


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

why freeze the butter? I guessit makes it harder and easier to cut?!








I'm not sure.... but I guess I have to experiment for a while, using room-temperature Earth Balance, or oil or apple sauce.

srain, does oil or apple sauce works when you need to cream it together with sugar??


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

What is Earth Balance?


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

Earths Balance works great in baking... even easier to use for baking is Spectrum Spread, it is much softer.


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

I really like the Earth Balance margarine. I just discovered it recently. I checked out their website and wrote them an email about using it as a substitute for shortening in pie crusts. They made the following suggestions.
1. Use about 1/3 more Earth Balance than the recipe calls for in shortening. Then bake at a lower temp for a little bit longer time.
2. Or buy the Earth Balance shortening sticks, which are sold at Trader Joe's.
We don't have Trader Joe's around here, so I'm going to ask our co-op to try to get the Earth Balance shortening sticks.

Earth Balance is a margarine product with no hydrogenated oil or transfats.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

I bake and cook quite a bit and usually only use Earth Balance, unless Im making something tricky like scones, or bread, then I use real butter. Ive nver had a problem w/EB, it melts well, blends well........I guess I use the butter when recipe calls for alot of it. EB isnt cheap around where I am and I only get to Tjoes once a month or two........


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by earth_
*srain, does oil or apple sauce works when you need to cream it together with sugar??*
I find it does if I use SOME butter, yes- usually about 1/4 of the butter called for in the recipe.


----------



## santosha (Mar 15, 2002)

i use earths balance in exact proportion to whatever butter is called for with no problems at all! and i don't freeze it.


----------



## snailmama (Apr 13, 2002)

I also use earth balance in place of butter in recipies... no problems here.
can't wait till we start christmas baking! yummy!


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

I just used Earth Balance shortening instead of lard or Crisco for my basic pie crusts. It worked out great.







flaky golden pie crusts


----------

